# Livestock Advice



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am new to marine tanks (had many freshwater tanks) and I am starting up a 75 gal tank. I was looking for advice on a livestock list. 

I would like: 
2 clown fish
firefish
flame angel
3 blue/green reef chromis

A tang if possible? Also any other livestock suggestions.

Any and all advice/suggestions appreciated.

If anymore information on my setup is required let me know.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Bull896 said:


> If anymore information on my setup is required let me know.


i think id personally skip the chromis, your tanks at the minimum for a single tang IMO, though they'd be better in a 100+ gallon. if you could please share more about your tank.. FOWLR or reef? lights? filtration? and everything in between. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

It is going to be a FOWLR, with 48" power compact lights, 30 gal sump/refugium.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds like a nice setup. skimmer? .. DIY sump? not a pre-bought one with bio balls right?


----------



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

I am going to build a sump out of 1/4" acrylic and it will have a skimmer and refugium. As far as a tang is there a kind that would be more suited for a 75 gal then another?


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

that stocking list looks fine to me. i'd go with a yellow tang. they seem the most hardiest. clown fish can be territorial so i'd add them last. i personally like chromis. the blue you get from them when you use atinics are real nice. ussually alot nicer than in a store setup.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally would add the angel then tang last and a kole tang would be the smaller of the choices. a yellow tang would work too, but its one or the other, not both.

your building the actual "box" of the sump? why not use a used fish tank as it would be easier and already water tight?


----------



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

I actually decided last night to use an aquarium and put baffles in it. LOL.


----------



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I have decided to do away with the chromis and get a Midas Blenny instead. I have also decided to add a Yellow Tang to the list. What order should I add them?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

id personally do firefish and clowns first, wait a few weeks,blenny, wait a few weeks, angel, wait a few weeks, tang.
once the tangs in their he's going to own the tank. its also a good idea to QT all fish for about a month prior to adding them to prevent introduction of disease, parasites and things you want to keep out of your tank. remember MOST saltwater fish are not bred but rather caught wild from our oceans.
sounds good your going with a used tank for the sump. this article may help some http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-articles/understanding-sumps-15930/


----------



## Bull896 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Once I get all the equipment together and the tank setup I will start a tank thread and get some pics.


----------

